# Anyone else accidently run a cigar through the washing machine?



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I did it last night :r I got back from a mini herf with BagFullofPings yesterday, and threw my herf sweatshirt in washer and turned it on... About 3/4 of the way through the wash, I realized that I left a cello wrapped Oliva serie G.. I opened the washer, and wala.. still in tact, although seriously water logged.. Luckily it was wrapped in cello, so it was sorta contained when I pulled it outta the washer, or it coulda been REALLY bad :r

Please tell me someone else is that stupid :tu
Scott


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

Nope, just you! 














:r just kidding.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Never any smokes but I have had a cutter and a lighter on another occasion go through the wash. Usually from my lazy @ss leaving them in there and taking my clothes off and leaving them on the floor and the wife just chucking it in the laundry cleaning up my mess. It's what I get for being a slob sometimes.:r


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I once had a bag of green tobacco go through the wash


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

bwahahhaa.. I will tell you, I wish it was a dog rocket that was in my pocket though  Ruined a perfectly good Oliva Serie G Maddie 
Scott


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Poriggity said:


> bwahahhaa.. I wish it was a dog rocket that was in my pocket


Eww.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Out of curiosity, when you say "wala" do you mean _voila_? I have seen it typed like that a few times on here and it always makes me wonder.


----------



## Tyrel (Oct 29, 2007)

I came as close as I possibly could. Pretty similar story to Porrigity except a little better ending. Came back from a herf with and decided to go ahead and wash the clothes I had on. Had a stick in a sealed baggy, the ones you get from the B&M, in my pants pocket:hn. So I put the clothes in and then the soap and turned on the washer. 

About 5 minutes later I thought I am going to smoke that stick that I got from the B&M. I started to retrace in my mind where it was and then sheer fright came over me. I ran to the washer and fished out the baggy. Luckily the water was still filling up and actually had not started "washing" yet. So I pulled out the baggy and THANK THE GOOD LORD my San Cristobal Clasico was still in good shape with the bag still sealed. I also was washing on cold so that helped with the temp.

CLOSE CALL!!!!


:cb


----------



## nosaj02 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ive never washed a cigar but Ive passed out after a long night of partying with cigars in my pocket a few times and smoked them the next day with severly cracked wrappers. On a few occasions Ive dropped cigars into my drinks but we still smokeable


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Sawyer said:


> Out of curiosity, when you say "wala" do you mean _voila_? I have seen it typed like that a few times on here and it always makes me wonder.


Yes, thats what I mean, I'm just too stupid to spell it right 
Scott


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow! That could have been REAL messy. I've never washed a cigar but certainly have left other items in my pockets. A couple of months ago, my fiance spilled some food on her jeans while cooking dinner. She threw them in the wash. In the pocket was her cell phone and her engagement ring which she took off to avoid getting food on.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow.. thats pretty good. My wife has washed chapstick before... with the whites. That was a SERIOUS mess!  :r
Scott


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Nope


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I've had a lighter, a cutter, and probably a few hundred bands washed, but never a cigar (at least that I know of).


----------



## webjunkie (Jul 18, 2007)

Poriggity said:


> bwahahhaa.. I will tell you, I wish it was a dog rocket that was in my pocket though  Ruined a perfectly good Oliva Serie G Maddie
> Scott


Sorry to hear that, but now you have an excuse to get more of them.


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

I damaged a St Duont Xtend lighter in the washer.


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

I've run lighters, cutters, countless books of matches, and even a brand new cellphone through the wash. The only cigar was a Don Juan SCB Juanito. I left it in my pocket and it went through the washer AND the dryer. Totally cooked. A sad end to a very tasty little cigar. Worse yet, it was my very last one.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Ouch.. I would be really bummed if it was my last one too! Luckily I have more. I think I will smoke one today in honor of the one I lost :r
Scott


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Poriggity said:


> Yes, thats what I mean, I'm just too stupid to spell it right
> Scott


Hmmmmm! Can't spell and tries to wash a good cigar. Is there a pattern here?


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Perhaps there is my friend  :tu

Scott


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Just had my Palio go through the wash last week, but no cigars to date.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

The palio still workin?

Scott


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Poriggity said:


> The palio still workin?
> 
> Scott


It sure seems to be, Scott...and it is so clean!!  :r


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not _allowed_ to do the laundry due to many mishaps with clothes that shouldn't have been washed. No worries of running a cigar through the wash for this guy....


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

wash?? hmm heard of it before, I just bring my clothes to that place where you drop them off and pick them up clean.. everything else I just buy new


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Never a cigar, but once I had a newly-opened pack of gum in the wash. Note to self: gum can, and will, stick to everything in a washing machine. D'oh!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

OUCH. Thats gotta be a sticky mess Harpo! My wife would KILL me!
Scott


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Never a cigar but I once left a dye pack from defining a field training area in the cargo pocket of my utilities. Washed three sets and they all came out red. Was down at the uniform shop early the next day. My wife loved that one.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I've never washed a cigar, but I've washed a bunch of lighters, my wallet, a few pocketknives, a couple handfuls of .22 cartridges, numerous reciepts and other various sheets of paper, and a couple packs of gum.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I will confess to washing ink pens and Sharpies. More than once. I finally learned to break the pattern.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> I once had a bag of green tobacco go through the wash


hahahahaha that would have sucked. nope just lights for me... oh and once a whole pack of unopened smokes... i was kicking myself in the ass for that one.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I ran a box of B&M matches through the wash and dryer one time. I started to smell the sulfur in the dryer and though I was going to burn the dorm down. I had to rewash everything twice because everything stunk like matches. It was very bad.


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

Way back when I was on the job in Jersey; Came home from doing a search warrant in a FILTHY tenament. We wore these cotton jump suits as they washed easily and protected your street clothes from the dirt/roaches/etc. Threw it in the wash along with some car wash towels and some garage rags. FORGOT to remove my 2" off duty gun that was in the back pocket.

Washed everything, while removing to go into the dryer I hear a KLUNK as the snubbie hits the washer tub. Never hurt it, or the 5 rds in the cylinder. 

NEVER let the wife know about it either. 

FN in MT


----------

